# Room in Roomette for any luggage?



## ChooChooStacey (May 9, 2012)

We are traveling on the Crescent from ATL to NOL in a roomette. This will be my first train experience. It is only a 12 hour trip, but we are taking a longer trip on the Zephyr in the fall and I want to know what train travel will be like. Since we won't actually be sleeping in the roomette, will we have room for our two carryon size bags in the roomette with us? 21"x15x8. I don't want to check my bags. Thanks!


----------



## JayPea (May 9, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum!  There is a cubbyhole above the door for luggage. My uncle and I once crammed, with much difficulty, two full-sized suitcases in it. Since you are not sleeping in the roomette, you could put one bag in the cubbyhole and store the other one in the upper bunk if you don't want to bother with trying to fit both bags in the cubbyhole. I've only been on a Viewliner car, which is what the Crescent uses, the one time so I don't remember exactly how big the cubbyhole is, only that we managed to cram two big suitcases in it.


----------



## AlanB (May 10, 2012)

The rolling suitcase that I normally travel with is 14 inches wide, stands 23 inches tall, and is 7 inches thick. If I had two of those bags, I could just barely fit both of them side by side in the cubbyhole above the hall. Note that this only works for the Crescent, which uses the single level Viewliner cars.

When you go to the Zephyr, the roomette there has next to no room for luggage. It's best to put your bigger suitcases in the luggage rack on the lower level if you don't want to check them. Bring only a small overnight bag with 1 to 2 days worth of clothes & toiletries into the roomette with you.


----------



## dlagrua (May 10, 2012)

Booking a roomette for the day is a nice way to discover what overnight long distance travel will be like. As Jaypea has said you could lower the upper bunk and easily store your baggage up there for a day trip or utilize the space over the door that is available only on Viewliner trains. For Superliner trips going West take Alan's advise as baggage space in roomettes is almost non-existent.

I would not be hesitant to check your bags on overnight trips. Amtrak does a good job of baggage handling and the wait to pick them up at the baggage check area is typically pretty short.

IMO, LD train travel is a comfortable and fun way to travel. We enjoyed last years Crescent trip and the last few miles traveling over Lake Pontchartrain gives a spectacular view of the lake.

If you need a cab at NOL, watch those taxi drivers at the airport as some will gouge you. It should cost no more than a $10 fare to go to the French Quarter area.


----------



## me_little_me (May 10, 2012)

ChooChooStacey said:


> We are traveling on the Crescent from ATL to NOL in a roomette. This will be my first train experience. It is only a 12 hour trip, but we are taking a longer trip on the Zephyr in the fall and I want to know what train travel will be like. Since we won't actually be sleeping in the roomette, will we have room for our two carryon size bags in the roomette with us? 21"x15x8. I don't want to check my bags. Thanks!


We have done that trip both ways a few times. We had no trouble letting the top bunk down, placing the bags on it then pushing it back up. Easy way to store your bags. Reaching up to the cubbyhole mentioned by others will work if you are tall or if you have help from the SCA.

Great trip to take.


----------



## ChooChooStacey (May 10, 2012)

Thank you all for the help. I'm so looking forward to the experience.


----------



## AG1 (May 10, 2012)

There are some sturdy hanger hooks in the Viewliners that one can hang a medium rollaround bag on by a belt or strap.The other bag can go on the step covering the toilet.Edit-Our two bags each measured 26"x15"x12" and stayed in the roomette with us along with a computer bag and a smaller accessory bag.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (May 10, 2012)

BEWARE: The Crescent and California Zephyr use different Sleepers, with different rooms. The Superliner Roomette on the CZ does not have an upper window, does not have a toilet/washbasin in the room, and as others have mentioned it offers much less storage space.


----------



## sechs (May 10, 2012)

I have no problem bringing my rollaboard into a Superliner roomette. It fits nicely on the top step and is braced by the seat back.

However, it can be a bit of a ballet at night.


----------

